
Travel across the Roman Empire in real time with ORBIS - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/business/2012/05/how-across-the-roman-empire-in-real-time-with-orbis/
======
IsaacL
I've always thought that if I didn't study CS, and if I didn't care at all
about mundane concerns like "career prospects", I'd have studied history. And
I'm fascinated by projects like this that tie the two together.

Anyone know of any open source projects similar to this that I could
contribute to? I'd love to work on something like this is as a side project.

~~~
rms25
" I didn't study CS, and if I didn't care at all about mundane concerns like
"career prospects", I'd have studied history." Same here.

------
jvrossb
Is there something special about Roman times that left us with enough data to
build these models or are other eras next?

~~~
newbie12
Roman times were unique. Writing was widespread and the continent-wide
infrastructure was without precedent. At the peak of Pax Romana, one could
travel generally without protection from southern England to Syria, speaking
Latin or perhaps Greek the entire way.

Much of Western civilization has its roots in ancient Rome, (and in turn Rome
from Greece) so also I think there's more interest in the period than other
places/times.

~~~
gus_massa
The Mongol Empire had a similar period:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pax_Mongolica>

------
eevilspock
Could build a strategy game on top of this.

~~~
jvrossb
Exactly what I came back to this page to post after playing around with it a
little.

